# UK Isnt hard mode, youre just fucking ugly



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

This dude is 38 not rich and he had 1k likes in a few days on tinder in the UK. you guys are so full of shit thinking you need to be perfect. Is he some perfect gigachad? Obviously not. Youre fucking subhuman and in denial jflll
Btw the women were between 23 and 29. I was in complete shock and thought he was larping until he showed me. This faggot also got some random tinder bitch preg recent by accodent too LMAO


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Oct 31, 2022)

It's because foids want masc Doms who can destroy them in bed and throw them with bare hands, the fags here think they need to look like a tranny or lesbian aka prettyboy to appeal foids, which is where they fail


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 31, 2022)

Chadpreetmaybe said:


> It's because foids want masc Doms who can destroy them in bed and throw them with bare hands, the fags here think they need to look like a tranny or lesbian aka prettyboy to appeal foids, which is where they fail


Well they do if they want girls between 16-20 lol. Pure petty boys are pretty cringe when they get 28+. Women 22+ want a lean masculine strongman with a deep voice and enough inches.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 31, 2022)

That's 99.9th percentile in England.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 31, 2022)

Chadpreetmaybe said:


> It's because foids want masc Doms who can destroy them in bed and throw them with bare hands, the fags here think they need to look like a tranny or lesbian aka prettyboy to appeal foids, which is where they fail


Tell that to @Niko69


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

Chadpreetmaybe said:


> It's because foids want masc Doms who can destroy them in bed and throw them with bare hands, the fags here think they need to look like a tranny or lesbian aka prettyboy to appeal foids, which is where they fail





Biggdink said:


> Tell that to @Niko69


Niko isnt perfect either


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> That's 99.9th percentile in England.


over


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Niko isnt perfect either


You don’t have to be perfect 
Niko is pretty boy tho and still slays more than dom chads


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> over


So twinks can't slay in England?


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 31, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> You don’t have to be perfect
> Niko is pretty boy tho and still slays more than dom chads


>dom
>chad

Pick one.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> You don’t have to be perfect
> Niko is pretty boy tho and still slays more than dom chads


Demographics. Henwill not outslay dom chads at all 100%. He doesnt have godly appeal over all types. Roasties will choose dom htn over him anyday


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> So twinks can't slay in England?


Some can but it all dependsssss


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Demographics. Henwill not outslay dom chads at all 100%. He doesnt have godly appeal over all types. Roasties will choose dom htn over him anyday


Depends what you mean by roasties 

Many 22-27 girls also prefer pretty boys


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Some can but it all dependsssss


Can I slay? I can show non edited pic in dm if you like


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 31, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Depends what you mean by roasties
> 
> Many 22-27 girls also prefer pretty boys


So milfs don't like twinks?


8PSLcel said:


> Can I slay? I can show non edited pic in dm if you like


I'll never be able to get milf?


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 31, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> So milfs don't like twinks?
> 
> I'll never be able to get milf?


Depends on a girl 
Many like pretty boys but also many don’t


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 31, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Depends on a girl
> Many like pretty boys but also many don’t


Do I only appeal to a small niche?


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 31, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Do I only appeal to a small niche?


Yea prob 
You’re too twink 
Maesthetic mogs


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 31, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Yea prob
> You’re too twink
> Maesthetic mogs


Okay.


----------



## 5ft1 (Oct 31, 2022)

Chadpreetmaybe said:


> It's because foids want masc Doms who can destroy them in bed and throw them with bare hands, the fags here think they need to look like a tranny or lesbian aka prettyboy to appeal foids, which is where they fail


This is what women truly want




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 31, 2022)

@5ft1 why sad react? That's good news.


----------



## 5ft1 (Oct 31, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> @5ft1 why sad react? That's good news.


How?


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 31, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> How?



Uhh... hello?


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 31, 2022)

theres so many of these bloated tatooed ogres having 1000s of matches that we need to erase all the theories we have
and get huge and 20% bf powerlifter maxx and tatooes maxx
it seems that TATOOES are nr 1 in attraction


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 31, 2022)

but UK is hypergamy-central , as the bro @Bvnny. put it


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Oct 31, 2022)

just have a good lower third, a head full of hair and be tall bro! its that easy you don't need to be cavill to slay bro.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> This dude is 38 not rich and he had 1k likes in a few days on tinder in the UK. you guys are so full of shit thinking you need to be perfect. Is he some perfect gigachad? Obviously not. Youre fucking subhuman and in denial jflll
> Btw the women were between 23 and 29. I was in complete shock and thought he was larping until he showed me. This faggot also got some random tinder bitch preg recent by accodent too LMAO
> View attachment 1929568


It’s tinder he may have had matches but trust me 0 woudl whve met him

Umm only EXPLANATION I have is JBW. I mogg him and wouldn’t get a fraction of that cos I’m not white


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> It’s tinder he may have had matches but trust me 0 woudl whve met him


Are you stupid? I just told you he got a broad pregnant and i saw the messages. They were calling him hot. Hes a mogger


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Are you stupid? I just told you he got a broad pregnant and i saw the messages. They were calling him hot. Hes a mogger


I updated my comment… reread it, I didn’t know @ the time. What’s his height?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> So milfs don't like twinks?
> 
> I'll never be able to get milf?


Some do but most do not unless youre manly asf facially w tats


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> I updated my comment… reread it, I didn’t know @ the time. What’s his height?


6'1


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> but UK is hypergamy-central , as the bro @Bvnny. put it


It is hypergamy central 999.999% of men here get nothing on tinder even white and mullatos only get fat slags


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> 6'1


I’ll go on tinder rn and I won’t get another match yes it’s 6 am so that’s prob contributing to it but you get the point and I mogg this guy In looks. Its racepill mixed with locationpill. Where does he live in the UK, I live in one of the msot hypergamy at white shitholes on this island full of Mullatos.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> It is hypergamy central 999.999% of men here get nothing on tinder even white and mullatos only get fat slags


He wasnt bagging fat chicks either. They would be considered htbs+ for the UK which had me wondering hard when hes an oldcel


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> I’ll go on tinder rn and I won’t get another match yes it’s 6 am so that’s prob contributing to it but you get the point and I mogg this guy In looks. Its racepill mixed with locationpill. Where does he live in the UK, I live in one of the msot hypergamy at white shitholes on this island full of Mullatos.


Ill ask, i dont know where he lives specifically


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Ill ask, i dont know where he lives specifically


I swear if he says london I’m blowing my brains out

In incel on tinder only subhumans like me there but all I see when I swipe are hotties JFL app is designed to cause mental breakdowns


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 31, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Okay.


did you transition yet?


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 31, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> This is what women truly want
> View attachment 1929575


sri lankan master race


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 31, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> did you transition yet?


Not socially.


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> This is what women truly want
> View attachment 1929575


Dark, tall, handsome. Square jaws, hunter eyes.


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

That's how "slayers" in my city look like too, full blown oldcels with some hair and muscles (not even a lot Just beginner level). Rarely see some younger chad with hot foids but they tend to be on masc side too. Prettyboys don't do as good in England or Italy where it's the dom archetype Who commands the most respect


----------



## Makeyousit (Oct 31, 2022)

lol


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> Dark, tall, handsome. Square jaws, hunter eyes.


Phenotype matters way more than faggots want to admit


----------



## Artemis (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> This dude is 38 not rich and he had 1k likes in a few days on tinder in the UK. you guys are so full of shit thinking you need to be perfect. Is he some perfect gigachad? Obviously not. Youre fucking subhuman and in denial jflll
> Btw the women were between 23 and 29. I was in complete shock and thought he was larping until he showed me. This faggot also got some random tinder bitch preg recent by accodent too LMAO
> View attachment 1929568


Im thinking to install Tinder...


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

Makeyousit said:


> lol


You have ZERO clue of what women like


----------



## Artemis (Oct 31, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> Phenotype matters way more than faggots want to admit


If by "pheno" you mean "white" then YES


----------



## Artemis (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> You have ZERO clue of what women like


He is Tyrone in the pic though, and with body halo, mogs you like this:




No offence, King


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 31, 2022)

Artemis said:


> If by "pheno" you mean "white" then YES


White yes, but also general phenotype. Some European phenos are just more masc looking and it’s not only bones


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> This dude is 38 not rich and he had 1k likes in a few days on tinder in the UK. you guys are so full of shit thinking you need to be perfect. Is he some perfect gigachad? Obviously not. Youre fucking subhuman and in denial jflll
> Btw the women were between 23 and 29. I was in complete shock and thought he was larping until he showed me. This faggot also got some random tinder bitch preg recent by accodent too LMAO
> View attachment 1929568


White + beard + tats + full head of hair at his age is a mogger lol meanwhile this curry in Canada isslaying at 5‘4 🤣🤣🤣 all other countries are meme difficulty compared to UK . All you ethnics who think you’ll have an easier time here lol aswell


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

Artemis said:


> He is Tyrone in the pic though, and with body halo, mogs you like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said he mogs. And you haven't seen my body halo


----------



## Artemis (Oct 31, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> White yes, but also general phenotype. Some European phenos are just more masc looking and it’s not only bones


But this posted guy's pheno is literally shit. I do not think this is the case here. 

What i think THE case though: PAY TO PLAY. Autist niggers here still think that TINDER IS ABOUT LOOKS, when you can literally buy boosts, and get women as subhuman. That is for certain.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> I said he mogs. And you haven't seen my body halo


I did: you yourself posted it in literally every fucking thread


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> This dude is 38 not rich and he had 1k likes in a few days on tinder in the UK. you guys are so full of shit thinking you need to be perfect. Is he some perfect gigachad? Obviously not. Youre fucking subhuman and in denial jflll
> Btw the women were between 23 and 29. I was in complete shock and thought he was larping until he showed me. This faggot also got some random tinder bitch preg recent by accodent too LMAO
> View attachment 1929568


Masculinity+JBW+ not much penalty for aging whitepill


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

Artemis said:


> I did: you yourself posted it in literally every fucking thread


So you are an abused dog Who deleted and remade an account?? Couldn't even stay away from here? Over.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Are you stupid? I just told you he got a broad pregnant and i saw the messages. They were calling him hot. Hes a mogger


Yea but its easy to get some fat subhuman foid pregnant. Need pics of the foid to see if he Is truly chad


----------



## Makeyousit (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> You have ZERO clue of what women like


leave me alone you freak


----------



## forevergymcelling (Oct 31, 2022)

The UK is 

Maher, Thurston, Forevergymcelling only


----------



## Artemis (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> So you are an abused dog Who deleted and remade an account?? Couldn't even stay away from here? Over.


No, I am an abused oldcel white dog, who comes here because my autism does not let me leave this place 

Over


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> That's how "slayers" in my city look like too, full blown oldcels with some hair and muscles (not even a lot Just beginner level). Rarely see some younger chad with hot foids but they tend to be on masc side too. Prettyboys don't do as good in England or Italy where it's the dom archetype Who commands the most respect


Prettyboys have jb appeal which is the only thing that matters in life


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 31, 2022)

Artemis said:


> But this posted guy's pheno is literally shit. I do not think this is the case here.
> 
> What i think THE case though: PAY TO PLAY. Autist niggers here still think that TINDER IS ABOUT LOOKS, when you can literally buy boosts, and get women as subhuman. That is for certain.


Looool. He still looks pretty masc though.

There is something more to this phenotype shit but I’m too retarded to figure it out.

Like why does that phaggot that plays Kylo Ren have such a large *female* following when he is by .org standards also a sub human? Is it really only actor halo?


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 31, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> White + beard + tats + full head of hair at his age is a mogger lol meanwhile this curry in Canada isslaying at 5‘4 🤣🤣🤣 all other countries are meme difficulty compared to UK . All you ethnics who think you’ll have an easier time here lol aswell
> View attachment 1929593


his main falio is his height . face itself looks good.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> So you are an abused dog Who deleted and remade an account?? Couldn't even stay away from here? Over.


Why are you offended though if you yourself posted your face and half-naked pics here everywhere?


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

Artemis said:


> Why are you offended though if you yourself posted your face and half-naked pics here everywhere?


because women told me i have a nice fit body 
i may not be super muscular but i still make the cut for what women consider big


----------



## Artemis (Oct 31, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> Looool. He still looks pretty masc though.
> 
> There is something more to this phenotype shit but I’m too retarded to figure it out.
> 
> Like why does that phaggot that plays Kylo Ren have such a large *female* following when he is by .org standards also a sub human? Is it really only actor halo?


Actor halo.

I do not believe in phenotypes much outside of standard races. There white >> everything. This is pretty much a fact.

But within white, it is really not much different. Some women like more Scandinavian types. But again, this is not a rule unlike race. Pretty random.

So, if this guy in the pic was THAT successful, it is simply Tinder algo helping him. I know some guys more good looking that this dude (imo), they cry and complain for months they cannot get a match. And this dude cleans? No way.


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 31, 2022)

Artemis said:


> Actor halo.
> 
> I do not believe in phenotypes much outside of standard races. There white >> everything. This is pretty much a fact.
> 
> But within white, it is really not much different. Some women like more Scandinavian types. But again, this is not a rule unlike race. Pretty random.


It is different in whites tho. Enough to differentiate even as a normie. You can clearly tell apart Slavs from north west Europeans for example. This phenotype shit is real.


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 31, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> White + beard + tats + full head of hair at his age is a mogger lol meanwhile this curry in Canada isslaying at 5‘4 🤣🤣🤣 all other countries are meme difficulty compared to UK . All you ethnics who think you’ll have an easier time here lol aswell
> View attachment 1929593


he is objectively quite good looking for a curry and a light skin at that
wide asf smile, good eyes, haircut that fits etc,
he fits the "cute" stereotype in the eyes of foids prob.....
although he doesnt slay what he shows us, im sure of that


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> He wasnt bagging fat chicks either. They would be considered htbs+ for the UK which had me wondering hard when hes an oldcel


Hmm what do you consider HTB for UK cos we are not blind and many Americans meme our women which let me tell you WE HAVE EYES and what most u lot call “British HTB” are considered MTB or just ugly low class chavs here


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 31, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> he is objectively quite good looking for a curry and a light skin at that
> wide asf smile, good eyes, haircuts that fits etc,
> he fits the "cute" stereotype in the eyes of foids prob.....
> although he doesnt slays what he shows us, im sure of that


Imagine how much better success he would have if he was at least 180 cm and gym celled.


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 31, 2022)

Artemis said:


> Actor halo.
> 
> I do not believe in phenotypes much outside of standard races. There white >> everything. This is pretty much a fact.
> 
> ...


Might be algo, might be were missing something because were dudes rating a dude. How women treat you will always be your real rating


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> White + beard + tats + full head of hair at his age is a mogger lol meanwhile this curry in Canada isslaying at 5‘4 🤣🤣🤣 all other countries are meme difficulty compared to UK . All you ethnics who think you’ll have an easier time here lol aswell
> View attachment 1929593


He slays cos his parents are literal millionaires….


----------



## pessimistic (Oct 31, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> White + beard + tats + full head of hair at his age is a mogger lol meanwhile this curry in Canada isslaying at 5‘4 🤣🤣🤣 all other countries are meme difficulty compared to UK . All you ethnics who think you’ll have an easier time here lol aswell
> View attachment 1929593



America is nightmare mode, don't even pretend otherwise.


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 31, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> White + beard + tats + full head of hair at his age is a mogger lol meanwhile this curry in Canada isslaying at 5‘4 🤣🤣🤣 all other countries are meme difficulty compared to UK . All you ethnics who think you’ll have an easier time here lol aswell
> View attachment 1929593


"Dating" died though, a long time ago, both in the UK, and Canada
both are cold shitholes with annoying cunts like WW in it
LEAVE THE WEST


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

pessimistic said:


> America is nightmare mode, don't even pretend otherwise.


America is EZ compared to Uk


----------



## Artemis (Oct 31, 2022)

pessimistic said:


> America is nightmare mode, don't even pretend otherwise.


Isn't Murica one of the simplest places? 

Srsly, come here in Scandi.. or even Germany maybe. 

And the worst probably UK: 1000 Chads fighting for this:


----------



## pessimistic (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> America is EZ compared to Uk



You are delusional.


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 31, 2022)

pessimistic said:


> America is nightmare mode, don't even pretend otherwise.


Dude I see 4/10 with 7/10 bfs constantly. And I travel to almost every state. The the only areas of America which are more looks matched are the fly over states


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 31, 2022)

pessimistic said:


> America is nightmare mode, don't even pretend otherwise.


Not tif your into fatties and sheboons and goblinas. I recommend america 10/10 if you want to bang them.


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> British HTB


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


>


See that’s what I mean, you americans meme so much that you lot genuinely thing ugly chicks are British Stacie when over here this bitch is laughed @ for being subhuman like Susan Boyle


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 31, 2022)

Artemis said:


> Isn't Murica one of the simplest places?
> 
> Srsly, come here in Scandi.. or even Germany maybe.
> 
> And the worst probably UK: 1000 Chads fighting for this:


Germany and UK are chad central. Can't use OLD or bars and clubs as chads use them too much. I feel though in terms of cold approach and social circle game UK +Germany is better then america. Way too many fat fucks here in america its ridiculous. And way too many ugly sheboons and goblinas in america that greatly reduce the dating pool.

Germany is also high inhibition men, so much easier to stand out if you cold approach. UK also has tons of European immigrants so can run niche game on them


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> See that’s what I mean, you americans meme so much that you lot genuinely thing ugly chicks are British Stacie when over here this bitch is laughed @ for being subhuman like Susan Boyle


Susan Boyle is our looksmatch in 2023 the way hypergamy is evolving buddy boyo....


----------



## Artemis (Oct 31, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Germany is also high inhibition men, so much easier to stand out if you cold approach.


Btw this is a great point. Same in Scandi. People are just autistic. I srsly saw native guys cold approach women like 2 times in my life here...

But unfortunately, nowadays it is all dating apps. And cold approaching is kinda looked down upon by the bitches. Feminism shit


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> Susan Boyle is our looksmatch in 2023 the way hypergamy is evolving buddy boyo....


Fortunately for me I slay ethnic girls so I’m not effected by white womens standards. But yes for men into white women this is now your looksmatch 😂😂😂😂 British stacies are Prophets only


----------



## Moggie (Oct 31, 2022)

guarantee he has more mogger pics than this on his tinder acc


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 31, 2022)

Artemis said:


> Btw this is a great point. Same in Scandi. People are just autistic. I srsly saw native guys cold approach women like 2 times in my life here...
> 
> But unfortunately, nowadays it is all dating apps. And cold approaching is kinda looked down upon by the bitches. Feminism shit


Who gives a shit how its perceived. Your gonna get mogged to oblivion online as germany and uk and anywhere in europe tbh has a huge concentration of chads vs america ( that's the downside ). The upside is hotter pool of women which is ultimately more important but you have to mog to get results online so you get fucked in the end.

So thus to acess these cute foids you have to do irl cold approach. And after seeing a lot of pick up videos it seems European foids are much more respectful to men that show balls irl then america ( in america I see more cold rejections where the foid just walks away or immediately bitches about their boyfriend etc).

It sonly a problem if your subhuman, but yea some bitch you approach is not gonna like you so you have to just play it cool and move on if they show disinterest.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 31, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> Susan Boyle is our looksmatch in 2023 the way hypergamy is evolving buddy boyo....


If I had to use online I would say the worst country is probably uk, then Australia, then america. But if we remove online and focus on real life, I would say america is by far the worst. Their is a shortage of attractive women here . Too many goblinas, sheboons, and fat women. I hope america gets nuked . And then Israel.


----------



## ChiraqJihad (Oct 31, 2022)

i guarantee this person has a fully fleshed out profile that shows hes some nt normie who does fun things and doesnt have a blank one devoid of nothing but aspie basement photos where you look good but that's it

every tinder blue pill or whatever you want to call it is just some normie looking dude whose profile indicates he does fun things, is well adjusted, and has status, the whole picture, instead of being an advertisement of your maxilla so you can get sex

hyper looks focused autism is bypassing every possible factor that underlies how people connect with one another with a brute force sexual invitation and unless ur a legit chad this will only reliably work with homosexuals

its important to note that this would need to be something women care about so a depiction of ur gaming rig or some boring shit like fishing will not very much interest them


----------



## fucclife (Oct 31, 2022)

this muh masc muh pretty boy shit is the most cringe fucking shit on the site its insane

and always comes from abused ogres who are jealous women got wet from prime justin bieber 

CRINGE AND JFL


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Oct 31, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> his main falio is his height . face itself looks good.


JFL hes 5‘4 and Indian he could have a 8 + face and still be sub 5


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Oct 31, 2022)

pessimistic said:


> America is nightmare mode, don't even pretend otherwise.


America is 10 times easier then the UK normies in America are recessed soyfags while here normies are literally RTT


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Fortunately for me I slay ethnic girls so I’m not effected by white womens standards


tell this to @Blackgymmax  


PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> But yes for men into white women this is now your looksmatch 😂😂😂😂 British stacies are Prophets only


its the same in Cuknada obviously, yet @Blackgymmax is white stacy only


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 31, 2022)

ChiraqJihad said:


> aspie basement photos


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Germany and UK are chad central. Can't use OLD or bars and clubs as chads use them too much. I feel though in terms of cold approach and social circle game UK +Germany is better then america. Way too many fat fucks here in america its ridiculous. And way too many ugly sheboons and goblinas in america that greatly reduce the dating pool.
> 
> Germany is also high inhibition men, so much easier to stand out if you cold approach. UK also has tons of European immigrants so can run niche game on them


Lol truth is its pheno. Only on looksmax do people think you have to look like crisick to get girls. Is that what you see on women's tinder? 10000 crisicks? LOL


----------



## Corleone (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> That's how "slayers" in my city look like too, full blown oldcels with some hair and muscles (not even a lot Just beginner level). Rarely see some younger chad with hot foids but they tend to be on masc side too. Prettyboys don't do as good in England or Italy where it's the dom archetype Who commands the most respect


RTT stands supreme in sexappeal maxxing in the 25+ bracket. Just be old, a bit roided, have way too many tattoos that would disqualify you from any high-end job and use tanning beds


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> his main falio is his height . face itself looks good.


also he is rich as fuck and statusmaxxed


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> This dude is 38 not rich and he had 1k likes in a few days on tinder in the UK.
> Btw the women were between 23 and 29.


can you post the pics he uses ?
also,how is he matching with 23yo girls when he is 39 ? does he larp his age ? why doesn't he get filtered out ?


----------



## Arborist (Oct 31, 2022)

tales from the slums of nicaragua.


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 31, 2022)

Artemis said:


> Isn't Murica one of the simplest places?



Murica is the best of all the anglo shitholes and thats not disputable, in EVERYTHING, in economy, money, geography (all climates etc) , dating etc
in dating JBWs its decent cause you have a 60 jbw % - 40 % non jbw as compared to other anglos which are like 80%-20% or even 90-10 so for ethnics its hard mode
even for the black or latino boyos imo its still decent here cause if you look good you still have alot of women to pick from in major cities imo

just gotta be in the mentality "i like gl women of EVERY race" otherwise you'll be disappointed in 2023 tbh


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> It is hypergamy central 999.999% of men here get nothing on tinder even white and mullatos only get fat slags


Guess I’m top 0.001% and so is my LTN flatmate

And yeah OP I kinda agree tbh

I’m in the UK and slay quite a bit on apps

Also my LTN flatmate got a LTB gf on tinder

This UK hypergamy stuff is mostly a cope for people to overrate themselevs

Having said that I get nothing irl in the UK but when I Tryed abroad I also got nothing - I’m online only


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

ChiraqJihad said:


> every tinder blue pill or whatever you want to call it is just some normie looking dude whose profile indicates he does fun things, is well adjusted, and has status, the whole picture, instead of being an advertisement of your maxilla so you can get sex


matches don't mean shit
men swipe on women with the intention of fucking only
women swipe on men with intention of fucking(for chads) and becoming friends with the rest (normies)
a woman might right swipe you if you're rich(so that she can get stuff) or if you're doing a hobby she likes or wants to get into(being friends)
just because she right swiped doesn't mean she wants to fuck you


ChiraqJihad said:


> hyper looks focused autism is bypassing every possible factor that underlies how people connect with one another with a brute force sexual invitation and unless ur a legit chad this will only reliably work with homosexuals


I have been thinking about this is as well , but tbh , there's no proof that game can make a woman want to have sex with you even though she doesn't find you attractive

guys who claim that game got them laid - maybe the girl was into them already so it didn't matter what they said
since they only tried game and not a direct approach , they cannot say with certainty that game got them laid


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> This dude is 38 not rich and he had 1k likes in a few days on tinder in the UK. you guys are so full of shit thinking you need to be perfect. Is he some perfect gigachad? Obviously not. Youre fucking subhuman and in denial jflll
> Btw the women were between 23 and 29. I was in complete shock and thought he was larping until he showed me. This faggot also got some random tinder bitch preg recent by accodent too LMAO
> View attachment 1929568


UK woman are the sluttiest women I have ever talked to, UK men are just plain ugly, this is why they think it is hard mode.


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 31, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Prettyboys have jb appeal which is the only thing that matters in life


no, 22-23 yr olds look good too- and masc dom copers appeals to those even at old age- this thread is proof


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> matches don't mean shit
> men swipe on women with the intention of fucking
> women swipe on men with intention of fucking(for chads) and becoming friends with the rest (normies)
> a woman might right swipe you if you're rich(so that she can get stuff) or if you're doing a hobby she likes or wants to get into(being friends)
> ...


No theyre girls lusting for him lol


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> No theyre girls lusting for him lol


Btw OP one night stands in clubs are legit a myth here unless you knew the girl beforehand and built some rapport

Also the nuances of how social interactions work are quite different 

Online dating is literally exactly the same as everywhere else tbh- people here just need to picture max


----------



## Thomas DOM (Oct 31, 2022)

This is a bad example of what you consider average male

//Thomas DOM


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> No theyre girls lusting for him lol


you can't believe anything a girl says over text

they will say they wanna fuck you and then ghost you the next day

dick in pussy is the only thing that matters 

how many of his matches did he meet up with/fuck ?


----------



## Pretty (Oct 31, 2022)

JFL at this thread.

This doesn’t disprove anything the man in the post is literally their type this shitty thread is the equivalent to using a pic of a pretty boy in an American suburban sprawl and claiming it’s not difficult because the pretty boy slayed on tinder.


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 31, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> JFL at this thread.
> 
> This doesn’t disprove anything the man in the post is literally their type this shitty thread is the equivalent to using a pic of a pretty boy in an American suburban sprawl and claiming it’s not difficult because the pretty boy slayed on tinder.


I agree.


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> germany and uk and anywhere in europe tbh has a huge concentration of chads vs america


what do you think is the reason for this ?
better diet ?


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> the man in the post is literally their type


I fail to see how a 39yo man is "literally the type" for a 23yo female unless he is a sugar daddy


----------



## Pretty (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> I fail to see how a 39yo man is "literally the type" for a 23yo female unless he is a sugar daddy


UK girls like tattooed roided guys especially girls who love to go clubbing


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> you can't believe anything a girl says over text
> 
> they will say they wanna fuck you and then ghost you the next day
> 
> ...


The man is a single fucking dad too. Youre coping up your fucking ass. He had loads of them calling him attractive and you want to tell me theyll all flake? He got a random tinder thot pregnant by accident recently. Youre projecting your own lack of smv onto him. Just because they flake out on you doesnt mean hes not getting pussy


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> UK girls like tattooed roided guys especially girls who love to go clubbing


how do you know he is roided ? only his face is given and his delts don't look huge or anything
even if he is RTT , how the hell is he not getting age filtered out ?
does a 23yo uk girl swipe till 40 yo male or what ?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> I fail to see how a 39yo man is "literally the type" for a 23yo female unless he is a sugar daddy


Pretty simple, get attractive.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> how do you know he is roided ? only his face is given and his delts don't look huge or anything
> even if he is RTT , how the hell is he not getting age filtered out ?
> does a 23yo uk girl swipe till 40 yo male or what ?


Youre drowning. Its over for you, accept it.


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> The man is a single fucking dad too. Youre coping up your fucking ass. He had loads of them calling him attractive and you want to tell me theyll all flake? He got a random tinder thot pregnant by accident recently. Youre projecting your own lack of smv onto him. Just because they flake out on you doesnt mean hes not getting pussy


you didn't answer my question - how many of his matches has he met up with/fucked ?


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Pretty simple, get attractive.


yeah bruh , like there are no "attractive" 23 - 29 yo males in UK that 23 yo girls have to resort to matching with oldcels


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> you didn't answer my question - how many of his matches has he met up with/fucked ?


I dont know lol. I was showing him my tinder tonflex since i had a few hundred in a week and then he was like "lol i had over a thousand in a few days, tinder is easy asf". Spoken like a true chad


----------



## Pretty (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> how do you know he is roided ? only his face is given and his delts don't look huge or anything
> even if he is RTT , how the hell is he not getting age filtered out ?
> does a 23yo uk girl swipe till 40 yo male or what ?


He probably put his age as something like 27


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> you didn't answer my question - how many of his matches has he met up with/fucked ?


Probably a low % overall

That’s no different to anyone who else though. Majority of matches lead to nothing and occasionally if you’re good looking one will meet you and bang- not quite sure how this is different in one country vs another?

Is it normal in America to have sex with 99% of girls who match you?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> He probably put his age as something like 27


Lol does he look 27? I doubt he does. Its like people cant accept getting mogged by an oldcel.


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> he was like "lol i had over a thousand in a few days, tinder is easy asf".


so he "told" you ?
btw I fucked selena gomez last night


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Probably a low % overall
> 
> That’s no different to anyone who else though. Majority of matches lead to nothing and occasionally if you’re good looking one will meet you and bang- not quite sure how this is different in one country vs another?
> 
> Is it normal in America to have sex with 99% of girls who match you?


Im sure hes doing better than anyone in this thread tho based on what ive seen. I dont really understand it but eh


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> so he "told" you ?
> btw I fucked selena gomez last night


No, he showed me screenshots immediately after.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> so he "told" you ?
> btw I fucked selena gomez last night


I thought he was fucking 40+ year olds and mocked him for it until i saw it myself.


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Probably a low % overall
> 
> That’s no different to anyone who else though. Majority of matches lead to nothing and occasionally if you’re good looking one will meet you and bang- not quite sure how this is different in one country vs another?
> 
> Is it normal in America to have sex with 99% of girls who match you?


that's not the point

I just meant matches don't mean shit , whether its 10 or 1000
how many girls you fuck is the only thing that matters

in the wheat waffles tinder experiment with the normie - the guy got 250 or so matches
guess how many he fucked - 0


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> that's not the point
> 
> I just meant matches don't mean shit , whether its 10 or 1000
> how many girls you fuck is the only thing that matters
> ...


I agree but OP said he fucked some girls so even if its a low % of the overall matches thats still a W. Its always a low conversion rate but if you look good it is at least not 0


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> that's not the point
> 
> I just meant matches don't mean shit , whether its 10 or 1000
> how many girls you fuck is the only thing that matters
> ...


Lol 1000 likes in a week isnt the same as a normie gettig 250 over months where no girls will call him hot, youre pathetic.


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> No, he showed me screenshots immediately after.


screenshots of what ? showing his total number of likes ? 
also,how do you know the screenshots are his ? I could download crisicks screenshots from here and clain they are mine to show off to my friends

the only way this is real is if he opened the app on his phone in front of you


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I agree but OP said he fucked some girls so even if its a low % of the overall matches thats still a W. Its always a low conversion rate but if you look good it is at least not 0





makeme183 said:


> that's not the point
> 
> I just meant matches don't mean shit , whether its 10 or 1000
> how many girls you fuck is the only thing that matters
> ...


If you actually have good appeal to whwhatever niche youre in and a good chunk of girls find you hot youre going to get laid LOL. youll know if youre that guy. A normie is nothing as a true high smv guy so dont ever compare the 2


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> screenshots of what ? showing his total number of likes ?
> also,how do you know the screenshots are his ? I could download crisicks screenshots from here and clain they are mine to show off to my friends
> 
> the only way this is real is if he opened the app on his phone in front of you


He showed convos, the like count, girls in que etc


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Lol does he look 27? I doubt he does. Its like people cant accept getting mogged by an oldcel.


I don't give a fuck whether he is attractive or not cuz I'm not gay
what I can't accept is how a 39yo is matching with 23yo girls without getting filtered out ?

even @Amnesia , the forum gigachad larps his age to match with young girls


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> screenshots of what ? showing his total number of likes ?
> also,how do you know the screenshots are his ? I could download crisicks screenshots from here and clain they are mine to show off to my friends
> 
> the only way this is real is if he opened the app on his phone in front of you


I found him in a group chat. All the girls know hes a slayer too lmao. Keep coping.


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I agree but OP said he fucked some girls so even if its a low % of the overall matches thats still a W.


you get laid from OLD as well , would you call yourself chad ?
fucking a few girls here and there is nothing to brag about,every above avg guy is doing it

number of matches doesn't translate to how much you fuck
a guy with an extremely sexual bio and fuckboy pics might get less matches , but he will end up fucking more than you


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> I don't give a fuck whether he is attractive or not cuz I'm not gay
> what I can't accept is how a 39yo is matching with 23yo girls without getting filtered out ?
> 
> even @Amnesia , the forum gigachad larps his age to match with young girls


When the red pillers say older men are taking the girls in their 20s theyre actually onto something. There are high appeal sub male model older dudes who kill it lmao.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> you get laid from OLD as well , would you call yourself chad ?
> fucking a few girls here and there is nothing to brag about,every above avg guy is doing it
> 
> number of matches doesn't translate to how much you fuck
> a guy with an extremely sexual bio and fuckboy pics might get less matches , but he will end up fucking more than you


I agree it’s nothing to brag about and doesn’t make you a chad- just means you’re above average

But somehow on this forum there is the belief that you need to be 99th percentile to get laid or dating apps in the UK in particularl- when realistically you probably need to be like 70th percentile or some shit


----------



## GetShrekt (Oct 31, 2022)

He’s white, case closed.


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> I found him in a group chat. All the girls know hes a slayer too lmao. Keep coping.
> View attachment 1929704


nowhere its given that he is fucking 23yo


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> you get laid from OLD as well , would you call yourself chad ?
> fucking a few girls here and there is nothing to brag about,every above avg guy is doing it
> 
> number of matches doesn't translate to how much you fuck
> a guy with an extremely sexual bio and fuckboy pics might get less matches , but he will end up fucking more than you


I mean the girl who knows him a bit more is saying hes w new girls every week too. Hes doing very well. You dont need to be some chad to really kill it. My point being is that theres alot of delusional niggas on here overrating themselves


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> I mean the girl who knows him a bit more is saying hes w new girls every week too. Hes doing very well. You dont need to be some chad to really kill it. My point being is that theres alot of delusional niggas on here overrating themselves


like I said , I don't care if he is a chad or normie or getting 1000 likes a week

the only thing I want to know is - how the fuck is he matching with 23yo if he isn't larping his age ?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> like I said , I don't care if he is a chad or normie or getting 1000 likes a week
> 
> the only thing I want to know is - how the fuck is he matching with 23yo if he isn't larping his age ?


Tbf I agree on the last past

I believe OPs results if he’s larping his age

He should be getting filtered out otherwsie 100%


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> nowhere its given that he is fucking 23yo





DoctorLooksmax said:


> I agree it’s nothing to brag about and doesn’t make you a chad- just means you’re above average
> 
> But somehow on this forum there is the belief that you need to be 99th percentile to get laid or dating apps in the UK in particularl- when realistically you probably need to be like 70th percentile or some shit


Recent slag he got rid of btw


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Tbf I agree on the last past
> 
> I believe OPs results if he’s larping his age
> 
> He should be getting filtered out otherwsie 100%


He uses his real age he told


----------



## Pretty (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Lol does he look 27? I doubt he does. Its like people cant accept getting mogged by an oldcel.


Amnesia larps as the same age and he looks mid 30s and constantly slays the guy does look 27


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Recent slag he got rid of btw


This Isn't a real person 
Snapchat filter or whatever


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Guess I’m top 0.001% and so is my LTN flatmate
> 
> And yeah OP I kinda agree tbh
> 
> ...


Those are LTN girls not worth fucking girls that aren’t a 6+ man. And most guys I know get nothing worthwhile on these apps even white guys get disgusting tier women on there.

IRL I slay though so it’s weird how both our experiences are inverted. Though we hunt different women, I hunt hot ethnic you hunt Becky+ white.

@the BULL @Blackgymmax @oldcelloser 
Location within this shit island may also play a role that’s why I asked for what city/town he is in hell what country is he in? Scotland England Wales?


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Amnesia larps as the same age and he looks mid 30s and constantly slays the guy does look 27


amesia larps 22 nowadays(he used to say 24 before)
also jfl at comparing this guy to amnesia


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> *guys who claim that game got them laid - maybe the girl was into them already so it didn't matter what they said*
> since they only tried game and not a direct approach , they cannot say with certainty that game got them laid


This is legit. I did PUA years back and every girl I got was ALREADY into me. It is what it is


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> you get laid from OLD as well , would you call yourself chad ?
> fucking a few girls here and there is nothing to brag about,every above avg guy is doing it
> 
> number of matches doesn't translate to how much you fuck
> a guy with an extremely sexual bio and fuckboy pics might get less matches , but he will end up fucking more than you


Legit i only had few hundreds of matches in 2 months but Slayed as much as those guys with thousands 
Price to pay to include only selfies and mirror body pics Is you filter out the girls Who wants an Uber driver and shit so you don't see the stack growing as much. That being said out of 1000 matches he for sure has got laid with at least 10+


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Those are LTN girls not worth fucking girls that aren’t a 6+ man. And most guys I know get nothing worthwhile on these apps even white guys get disgusting tier women on there.
> 
> IRL I slay though so it’s weird how both our experiences are inverted. Though we hunt different women, I hunt hot ethnic you hunt Becky+ white.
> 
> ...


You probably Just have cooked Elo or cooked pics


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Btw OP one night stands in clubs are legit a myth here unless you knew the girl beforehand and built some rapport
> 
> Also the nuances of how social interactions work are quite different
> 
> Online dating is literally exactly the same as everywhere else tbh- people here just need to picture max


Ima copy you here “So I guess I must be the one and only guy cucking girls from a night out” 

I have fucked girls from night outs here and they initiated.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> You probably Just have cooked Elo or cooked pics


JBW + Mullato is law on these site

Girls give me sex irl even in nightclubs


----------



## averagejoe (Oct 31, 2022)

I love it how so many guys try to explain what gets pussy without even knowing what works in real life because they never go to a party or anything and instead play call of duty all night long. 

Anyone with real life experience will describe you the SAME EXACT person that will get all the attention and all the pussy. And they do it on EASY MODE. 

But who am I to complain, the more eboys and pretty boys the more free pussy for me because of weak competition.


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> This is legit. I did PUA years back and every girl I got was ALREADY into me. It is what it is


yeah man , this is why I completely lost faith in "game" and embraced the blackpill

attraction for girls is an all or none phenomenon - they either like you or they don't
if they already like you , you can't make them like you further , but you can make them dislike you if you do/say something stupid/creepy

so "game" is basically keeping it simple and doing nothing stupid/creepy, once you find girls who are into you


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> JBW + Mullato is law on these site
> 
> Girls give me sex irl even in nightclubs


Cope OP Is black and slays hard 
Racetax Is not that hard if you fit in your archetype


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Ima copy you here “So I guess I must be the one and only guy cucking girls from a night out”
> 
> I have fucked girls from night outs here and they initiated.


me and you are the only 2 men in the UK who have ever had sex

mirin us tbh


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> me and you are the only 2 men in the UK who have ever had sex
> 
> mirin us tbh


only 10 men have sex in UK bro 
the gigachads are monopolizing all the hundreds of thousands of girls in London bro


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> yeah man , this is why I completely lost faith in "game" and embraced the blackpill
> 
> attraction for girls is an all or none phenomenon - they either like you or they don't
> if they already like you , you can't make them like you further , but you can make them dislike you if you do/say something stupid/creepy
> ...


Degrees. If a girl finds you barely bangable and you have this mindset youll get 0 pussy. *Game works if youre already sexable and its very valuable if youre a sexable sub chadlite*


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> me and you are the only 2 men in the UK who have ever had sex
> 
> mirin us tbh


Bad it’s not that bad I slay for quality even when drunk I have standards and will pull Northern slags. But most men GL getting a young girl to fuck you, I can because I APPEAL to JBs and teenagers but have shit appeal to women my age range (don’t ask me how) 


the BULL said:


> Cope OP Is black and slays hard
> Racetax Is not that hard if you fit in your archetype


He doesn’t slay shit and if he does it’s due to running body halo game on dumb white whores who need to be stoned to death for fucking him 


makeme183 said:


> yeah man , this is why I completely lost faith in "game" and embraced the blackpill
> 
> attraction for girls is an all or none phenomenon - they either like you or they don't
> if they already like you , you can't make them like you further , but you can make them dislike you if you do/say something stupid/creepy
> ...


Yeah I embraced it shortly after I realised the gf I got and lost my V card 2 was already into me before I approached. She and her friend were speaking about me all the day before JFL and here was me thinking I ran game to get the girl like some braindead bluepilled normie. I am incel in white enviroments cos girls don’t like me it is what it is, I slay ethnic women cos they like my face, I don’t change how I act towards either group just one thinks I’m hot and the other


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> He doesn’t slay shit and if he does it’s due to running body halo game on dumb white whores who need to be stoned to death for fucking him


fitting in your niche as a black is being an high t high sex appeal gymmaxxed 0 inhib slayer


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Oct 31, 2022)

uk maxxing is the new sea maxxing


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Degrees. If a girl finds you barely bangable and you have this mindset youll get 0 pussy. *Game works if youre already sexable and its very valuable if youre a sexable sub chadlite*


like I said , there's no proof that game gets people laid

the only way it could be proved would be to get identical twins and expose them to the same girl
one does "game" and one does nothing at all
and seeing if she sleeps with only the former

until then , game is cope 
maher/chico could get laid without speaking a word , do you deny that ?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Bad it’s not that bad I slay for quality even when drunk I have standards and will pull Northern slags. But most men GL getting a young girl to fuck you, I can because I APPEAL to JBs and teenagers but have shit appeal to women my age range (don’t ask me how)
> 
> He doesn’t slay shit and if he does it’s due to running body halo game on dumb white whores who need to be stoned to death for fucking him
> 
> ...


All i know is that i have good sex appeal to girls who like me because I don't really get flaked on and fuck just about all girls who make plans w me on tinder. Probably cuz some weird niche. Post roid me has an easier time getting laid


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> like I said , there's no proof that game gets people laid
> 
> the only way it could be proved would be to get identical twins and expose them to the same girl
> one does "game" and one does nothing at all
> ...


Because i have actual irl friends who fuck girls who dont find them sexy at all. Theyre by no means ugly but these women dont find them sexy and i can tell by the way the women act around them.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> fitting in your niche as a black is being an high t high sex appeal gymmaxxed 0 inhib slayer


I am high T and high sex appeal… blacks need 1 thing to slay and it begins with an N and ends with a T, oh and low inhb.

Blackgymaxx won’t get shit irl he’s not low inhb or nt thus he’s the ONLY NIGGER ON EARTH who has to use online dating to slay meanwhile every other black guy slays irl. In this regard he’s even fucking worse off than me and I’m a bit fat as I’m able to actually get women irl EASILY 0 effort and he cannot. And if he does it’s due to muscles which isn’t a racially inclusive trait


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> I am high T and high sex appeal… blacks need 1 thing to slay and it begins with an N and ends with a T, oh and low inhb.
> 
> Blackgymaxx won’t get shit irl he’s not low inhb or nt thus he’s the ONLY NIGGER ON EARTH who has to use online dating to slay meanwhile every other black guy slays irl. In this regard he’s even fucking worse off than me and I’m a bit fat as I’m able to actually get women irl EASILY 0 effort and he cannot. And if he does it’s due to muscles which isn’t a racially inclusive trait


yes real life mogs because there aren't all the stacies on tinder but i got blackpilled OLDpilled hard yesterday 
saw a med chad and a blonde stacy meeting and the stacy was happy asf and telling him she thought he was morphed 
there's a certain threshold for which you can meet those stacies with 0 effort and they will also be all over you 
fucking brutal


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> yes real life mogs because there aren't all the stacies on tinder but i got blackpilled OLDpilled hard yesterday
> saw a med chad and a blonde stacy meeting and the stacy was happy asf and telling him she thought he was morphed
> there's a certain threshold for which you can meet those stacies with 0 effort and they will also be all over you
> fucking brutal


Well I get gl ethnic women happy with my face from OLD and irl so idc what cumskin whores want from those apps. Go after what likes you and where your welcomed, if Whire stacies welcome u go for them if not go for something else, like a woman I never compromise I go for gl girls

Brutal story though


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Yeah I embraced it shortly after I realised the gf I got and lost my V card 2 was already into me before I approached. She and her friend were speaking about me all the day before JFL and here was me thinking I ran game to get the girl like some braindead bluepilled normie.


I texted this girl I had a crush on for 2 months,every single day,using every texting pua tactic I knew, making her laugh,sexualising etc and still got friendzoned

I matched with this girl who wouldn't give me her number immediately(saying I had to earn it) , I texted her more,made her laugh,got her number and even went out with her for 2 dates (she pussy/ass grinded me while we were dancing,let me bite her neck) and she still ended up friendzoning me

So nowadays I immediately ask for the girl's number as soon as I match , if they don't give it,I ghost them immediately

you might get 1-2 girls with "game" and persistence, but honestly I don't think its worth the time,effort and money


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Well I get gl ethnic women happy with my face from OLD and irl so idc what cumskin whores want from those apps. Go after what likes you and where your welcomed, if Whire stacies welcome u go for them if not go for something else, like a woman I never compromise I go for gl girls
> 
> Brutal story though


he didn't look anything special either kinda a skinnier @forevergymcelling but for stacy he was terachad smh i wouldn't had gave him a second look if i didn't see the stacy


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> I texted this girl I had a crush on for 2 months,every single day,using every texting pua tactic I knew, making her laugh,sexualising etc and still got friendzoned
> 
> I matched with this girl who wouldn't give me her number immediately(saying I had to earn it) , I texted her more,made her laugh,got her number and even went out with her for 2 dates (she pussy/ass grinded me while we were dancing,let me bite her neck) and she still ended up friendzoning me
> 
> ...


Tbh this is more of a white girl issue, I have found white women play men along a lot like this, I haven’t got time for time wasters and thus like you I’m very stern and too the point “pussy or fuck off” and that weeds them out well.

Many of these girls do require some persistence but I’ll say this, IF THE GIRL LIKES YOUR PICTURES you have a 99% chance she likes your face, she may take a while to give up the pussy (on the 2nd date for example) but she will give up the fanny within the first 3 dates and let you even bust in her asshole if you want no cap. Most girls want me to work for it but I end up Turing them on enough to get kisses and have my dick touched straight away cos I’m that guy


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> he didn't look anything special either kinda a skinnier @forevergymcelling but for stacy he was terachad smh i wouldn't had gave him a second look if i didn't see the stacy


@forevergymcelling is basically chad, in UK most girls call him “Fit” which is code word for chad. He’s only chadlite by PSL standards but he’s an irl chad


----------



## justgetacutbro (Oct 31, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> White + beard + tats + full head of hair at his age is a mogger lol meanwhile this curry in Canada isslaying at 5‘4 🤣🤣🤣 all other countries are meme difficulty compared to UK . All you ethnics who think you’ll have an easier time here lol aswell
> View attachment 1929593


Wats tht dudes name?


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> @forevergymcelling is basically chad, in UK most girls call him “Fit” which is code word for chad. He’s only chadlite by PSL standards but he’s an irl chad


fucking chadlet bastard. i got forevergymcellingpilled hard


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> I texted this girl I had a crush on for 2 months,every single day,using every texting pua tactic I knew, making her laugh,sexualising etc and still got friendzoned
> 
> I matched with this girl who wouldn't give me her number immediately(saying I had to earn it) , I texted her more,made her laugh,got her number and even went out with her for 2 dates (she pussy/ass grinded me while we were dancing,let me bite her neck) and she still ended up friendzoning me
> 
> ...


Hmm you need to looksmax


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> fucking chadlet bastard. i got forevergymcellingpilled hard


When i saw his picture when he PMd me the first time on lookism I just laughed so hard this guy moggs. I went to uni with a guy similar PSL to him and pheno was a great friend of mine and stacylites used to legit cold approach him when we were out I’m not even kidding. That’s why @forevergymcelling has a hot gf and SHE WONT EVER cheat on him unless Maher comes into the equation


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Because i have actual irl friends who fuck girls who dont find them sexy at all. Theyre by no means ugly but these women dont find them sexy and i can tell by the way the women act around them.


so you are saying these girls are sleeping with them even though they are not attracted to them ? are your friends rich/famous ?
also what's your definition of "Sexy" ?
you obviously don't need to look like maher to get laid , but the girl has to be attracted you atleast
no way a girl is going to fuck a guy she isn't attracted to unless there is money/clout involved


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Hmm you need to looksmax


I need to LL max , that's the only thing stopping me from being a slayer
once I become 6 feet,I gonna leave this site


----------



## JBcollector (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> This dude is 38 not rich and he had 1k likes in a few days on tinder in the UK. you guys are so full of shit thinking you need to be perfect. Is he some perfect gigachad? Obviously not. Youre fucking subhuman and in denial jflll
> Btw the women were between 23 and 29. I was in complete shock and thought he was larping until he showed me. This faggot also got some random tinder bitch preg recent by accodent too LMAO
> View attachment 1929568


He looks old chad but chad 
Jfl at this bullshit
Also the AOC I uk is 16 right why didn't he pull teenagers


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

JBcollector said:


> He looks old chad but chad
> Jfl at this bullshit
> *Also the AOC I uk is 16 right why didn't he pull teenagers*


name checks out


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> so you are saying these girls are sleeping with them even though they are not attracted to them ? are your friends rich/famous ?
> also what's your definition of "Sexy" ?
> you obviously don't need to look like maher to get laid , but the girl has to be attracted you atleast
> no way a girl is going to fuck a guy she isn't attracted to unless there is money/clout involved


If a girl is attracted to u she isnt gonna just fall all over u 24/7 unlessnyoure a chad to her


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 31, 2022)

Reverse hypergamy is a very real thing in the UK , if you’re incel here you’re either clinically deformed or extremely autistic. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> If a girl is attracted to u she isnt gonna just fall all over u 24/7 unlessnyoure a chad to her


that's obvious
but she is attracted to you somewhat right ?
not like she hated your guts and you magically made her fall in love through "game"

what I'm trying to say is that if a girl is sexually attracted to you , you don't need game to get laid
is she isn't ,no amount of game is gonna save you


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 31, 2022)

stop trying to understand tinder,the algo is not consistent


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> This dude is 38 not rich and he had 1k likes in a few days on tinder in the UK. you guys are so full of shit thinking you need to be perfect. Is he some perfect gigachad? Obviously not. Youre fucking subhuman and in denial jflll
> Btw the women were between 23 and 29. I was in complete shock and thought he was larping until he showed me. This faggot also got some random tinder bitch preg recent by accodent too LMAO
> View attachment 1929568


This is the catch brother 

He is white srs

Uk ethnics regardless of looks level do not do as well as they should

A white HTN does well on tinder 
Pheno is very important on uk OLD


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 31, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> This is what women truly want
> View attachment 1929575


Mix that guy on right with a Nordic blonde and she will give birth to a male model med light eye coloured son with them bones srs

@Chinacurry 
@FailedNormieManlet


----------



## Manletmachine (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> This dude is 38 not rich and he had 1k likes in a few days on tinder in the UK. you guys are so full of shit thinking you need to be perfect. Is he some perfect gigachad? Obviously not. Youre fucking subhuman and in denial jflll
> Btw the women were between 23 and 29. I was in complete shock and thought he was larping until he showed me. This faggot also got some random tinder bitch preg recent by accodent too LMAO
> View attachment 1929568


He’s a good looking guy


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> This dude is 38 not rich and he had 1k likes in a few days on tinder in the UK. you guys are so full of shit thinking you need to be perfect. Is he some perfect gigachad? Obviously not. Youre fucking subhuman and in denial jflll
> Btw the women were between 23 and 29. I was in complete shock and thought he was larping until he showed me. This faggot also got some random tinder bitch preg recent by accodent too LMAO
> View attachment 1929568


@forevergymcelling what do you think about this


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Oct 31, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> White + beard + tats + full head of hair at his age is a mogger lol meanwhile this curry in Canada isslaying at 5‘4 🤣🤣🤣 all other countries are meme difficulty compared to UK . All you ethnics who think you’ll have an easier time here lol aswell
> View attachment 1929593


The Justin Marc pill is absolutely brutal, haven't recovered yet and it's been 8 months.

@Justin Marc fuck you you indian nigger


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 31, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Mix that guy on right with a Nordic blonde and she will give birth to a male model med light eye coloured son with them bones srs
> 
> @Chinacurry
> @FailedNormieManlet


yeah ok UK is not hard mode I can say that for sure. 

yes ur not gonna.get love island tier girls unless u r RTT with more than 100k followers. 

u can get the wannabe lovenisland birds just by deanomaxxing and tbh it really isn't that hard to be a deano, if u want more info on this @FailedNormieManlet can provide.

and then pretty much any other girl u can get, cos end of the day UK foids all.have different preferences, u just need to be in the right segment. 

yeah u cant be a 3 and expect to get an 8, regardless of preference, but u can get a 3 or 4 if u fit her preference.


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Uk ethnics regardless of looks level do not do as well as they should


ethnics do bad everywhere in the world compared to whites , nothing new in that

only in canada do you see ethnics mogging whites @Biggdink


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 31, 2022)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> The Justin Marc pill is absolutely brutal, haven't recovered yet and it's been 8 months.


he is rich as fuck bro , when will you guys understand that ?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 31, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> yeah ok UK is not hard mode I can say that for sure.
> 
> *yes ur not gonna.get love island tier girls unless u r RTT with more than 100k followers.*
> 
> ...


Why does this forum act is if this is any kind of suprise?

The OP is a pretty masc looking oldcel, looks like a robust plumber or some shit- probs slays low class chavvy girls with daddy issues some of whome may be pretty sexy- bascially girls who have a preference for his pheno.

If youre prettyboy youll get different kind of girls.

If you want top tier stacies you better be either a top tier chad or statusmaxxed af- idk why people are so shocked by this


----------



## MoggerGaston (Oct 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Why does this forum act is if this is any kind of suprise?
> 
> The OP is a pretty masc looking oldcel, looks like a robust plumber or some shit- probs slays low class chavvy girls with daddy issues some of whome may be pretty sexy- bascially girls who have a preference for his pheno.
> 
> ...


Average man gets no matches at all, let alone 1k in a few days.

If it's not some larp/bs, which is far more likely, then this oldcel in the OP doesnt have a niche at all, but basically the broadest appeal you could possibly have as a male to get so many likes/matches. Anything other than the pheno in OP would be an unideal pheno/niche pheno


----------



## fogdart (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Recent slag he got rid of btw


Lol it's not a surprise that he's slaying these kinds of girls. He has the ideal pheno for low class roasties who are bimbo-maxxed and surgerymaxxed. He's the white equivalent of the jacked 6'5 light skin dude who slays because he has high sex appeal.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 31, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Average man gets no matches at all, let alone 1k in a few days.
> 
> If it's not some larp/bs, which is far more likely, then this oldcel in the OP doesnt have a niche at all, but basically the broadest appeal you could possibly have as a male to get so many likes/matches. Anything other than the pheno in OP would be an unideal pheno/niche pheno


He probably just paid for premium and swiped loads honeetly


----------



## MoggerGaston (Oct 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> He probably just paid for premium and swiped loads honeetly


Probably, but he is also female-gaze maxxed.

Getting tattoos, especially very visible ones like this guy has, is the most attractive thing u can do as a guy to get women. And I think it's the reason why so many women get tats, because they believe it's what men would find attractive on women aswell.


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Probably, but he is also female-gaze maxxed.
> 
> Getting tattoos, especially very visible ones like this guy has, is the most attractive thing u can do as a guy to get women. And I think it's the reason why so many women get tats, because they believe it's what men would find attractive on women aswell.


It's the nose ring, It raises your PSL by 1 point


----------



## fogdart (Oct 31, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Probably, but he is also female-gaze maxxed.
> 
> Getting tattoos, especially very visible ones like this guy has, is the most attractive thing u can do as a guy to get women. And I think it's the reason why so many women get tats, because they believe it's what men would find attractive on women aswell.


Neck tattoos means you're a low inhib, which is a turn on for low class roasties. He's probably matching with only fans model, strippers, escorts etc. Dude in OP reminds me of this RTT bad boy porn star slayer:







Spoiler: NSFW














@the BULL @Blackgymmax @LightSkinNoob dude lives in Australia


----------



## MoggerGaston (Oct 31, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Neck tattoos means you're a low inhib, which is a turn on for low class roasties. He's probably matching with only fans model, strippers, escorts etc.


I disagree. Neck tats have the broadest appeal in general, meaning that average women are attracted to it. Not just 'low class roasties'. 

The average female primary school teacher, nurse, secretary, etc. They also dig that look. Not just a very small niche of women since that would also never explain why this guy gets thousands of matches.


----------



## fogdart (Oct 31, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> I disagree. Neck tats have the broadest appeal in general, meaning that average women are attracted to it. Not just 'low class roasties'.
> 
> The average female primary school teacher, nurse, secretary, etc. They also dig that look. Not just a very small niche of women since that would also never explain why this guy gets thousands of matches.


Well, you may be right neck tattoos actually appeals to a lot of women - it shows you're low inhib and high T.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 31, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> yeah ok UK is not hard mode I can say that for sure.
> 
> yes ur not gonna.get love island tier girls unless u r RTT with more than 100k followers.
> 
> ...


I know bhai irl is completely different from online is my point

I fully agree with you just on OLD to match these girls and have them meet you is v difficult u less you are their type. Most people's types are whites hence why it's easy mode online for them.

Main ambiguous feature for an ethnic which will help is coloured eyes 

Butni have defo come to learn its all about a girls type, online looking unique means you probably won't match the girls you want really.

But irl will have a way better chance to
@FailedNormieManlet 

Bet that guy in OP does NOT get women fom clubs or day to day and JUST sticks to OLD, and I don't blame him with UK dating dynamics


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 31, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I know bhai irl is completely different from online is my point
> 
> I fully agree with you just on OLD to match these girls and have them meet you is v difficult u less you are their type. Most people's types are whites hence why it's easy mode online for them.
> 
> ...


Yep agree, OLD is dead. 

IRL u just gotta be lucky and be her type, and ideally don't be a sub 5. 

For ethnics same rules apply as for white guys, possibly black guys are playing a different game.

Similarly it's a different game as I stated above with noodles, then u can throw the point about being sub 5 or having a type out of the window, if ur ethnic u need to be a 10, period, and if ur white just being a 2 is fine to bag a stunner.


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Demographics. Henwill not outslay dom chads at all 100%. He doesnt have godly appeal over all types. Roasties will choose dom htn over him anyday


I just love that half this site are slangs.  It really has it’s own language.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I agree it’s nothing to brag about and doesn’t make you a chad- just means you’re above average
> 
> But somehow on this forum there is the belief that you need to be 99th percentile to get laid or dating apps in the UK in particularl- when realistically you probably need to be like 70th percentile or some shit


It's prolly even lower than that. It depends on your standards. As long your phenotype is acceptable, you can even be a ltn and have success


----------



## Cali Yuga (Oct 31, 2022)

thing i dont get about uk is all the women are ugly too

just goes to show juggernaut law is real


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 31, 2022)

Th


Pakicel said:


> It's prolly even lower than that. It depends on your standards. As long your phenotype is acceptable, you can even be a ltn and have success


eres a British user @tommymck003 who gets rated ltn on this forum but he slays and had 1000+ matches in uk 

Ratings are cope


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> fitting in your niche as a black is being an high t high sex appeal gymmaxxed 0 inhib slayer


Probably won’t get you shit apart from landwhales tbh sorry to you ethnics but it’s pretty JBW here


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> Probably won’t get you shit apart from landwhales tbh sorry to you ethnics but it’s pretty JBW here


i'm not black but whatever, cope. tyrone is fucking your oneitis raw


----------



## Johnnybegood (Oct 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Guess I’m top 0.001% and so is my LTN flatmate
> 
> And yeah OP I kinda agree tbh
> 
> ...


When you say you get nothing IRL what do you mean by this?

Do you try IRL? It's kinda difficult for us post-unicels to interact with enough women to expect satisfactory results. Do you get IOIs when you go to a local shopping mall?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 31, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> When you say you get nothing IRL what do you mean by this?
> 
> Do you try IRL? It's kinda difficult for us post-unicels to interact with enough women to expect satisfactory results. Do you get IOIs when you go to a local shopping mall?


I occasionally go out clubbing and get the odd IOI but nothing ever converts to sex tbh. I dont think I get any IOIs walking arounf the street but maybe I just dont notice this.

If i had a social circle still with girls in- id probably look good enough to have some success via that.

Id tryed going out alone a few times to bars etc but girls were shittesting me too hard for being alone so i gave up tbh


----------



## Johnnybegood (Oct 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> If i had a social circle still with girls in- id probably look good enough to have some success via that.


A social circle with girls in is every man's dream. Although for single guys or guys that do not have the propensity for LTRs it's very difficult to have such a social circle.

The only guys i know who "slay" off social circle are guys that dated a specific girl and were able to date other female friends of their ex-girlfriend that were "waiting" for them to break up. And this is their entire method...


----------



## XtrovertNTnormalfag (Oct 31, 2022)

How many times we have to go through this?
When people say "handsome" in reference to male they basically mean prettyboy, and not tik tok type but like model or most actors, they are mostly prettyboys.
Brad Pit is a prettyboy. Get it now?


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 31, 2022)

XtrovertNTnormalfag said:


> How many times we have to go through this?
> When people say "handsome" in reference to male they basically mean prettyboy, and not tik tok type but like model or most acti+ors, they are mostly prettyboys.


What do you think is the difference between a tiktok prettyboy and an actor prettyboy?


----------



## softlysoftly (Oct 31, 2022)

Makeyousit said:


> lol


@Blackgymmax are you roided in this picture or off cycle or like completely natty?


----------



## decadouche57 (Oct 31, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I know bhai irl is completely different from online is my point
> 
> I fully agree with you just on OLD to match these girls and have them meet you is v difficult u less you are their type. Most people's types are whites hence why it's easy mode online for them.
> 
> ...


The same girls online go to bars and clubs. I don't think its JBW more like just dont be curry lol. Tons of black, hispanic, middle eastern guys doing well


----------



## decadouche57 (Oct 31, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> @Blackgymmax are you roided in this picture or off cycle or like completely natty?
> View attachment 1930539


He looks like hes cruising here


----------



## decadouche57 (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> you get laid from OLD as well , would you call yourself chad ?
> fucking a few girls here and there is nothing to brag about,every above avg guy is doing it
> 
> number of matches doesn't translate to how much you fuck
> a guy with an extremely sexual bio and fuckboy pics might get less matches , but he will end up fucking more than you


What do you define as here and there? One a week? One a month?


----------



## decadouche57 (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> Legit i only had few hundreds of matches in 2 months but Slayed as much as those guys with thousands
> Price to pay to include only selfies and mirror body pics Is you filter out the girls Who wants an Uber driver and shit so you don't see the stack growing as much. That being said out of 1000 matches he for sure has got laid with at least 10+


Whats your laycount


----------



## decadouche57 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> He wasnt bagging fat chicks either. They would be considered htbs+ for the UK which had me wondering hard when hes an oldcel


Dude likes dont mean anything. Dates is what count


----------



## the BULL (Oct 31, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> Whats your laycount


8 in 1 month something 
they were mostly tourists 
now i'm not slaying anymore. too small city


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 31, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> Dude I see 4/10 with 7/10 bfs constantly. And I travel to almost every state. The the only areas of America which are more looks matched are the fly over states


The south is looksmatched as well


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 31, 2022)

The turd world


----------



## Decretum1483 (Oct 31, 2022)

Nt is everything in the uk @Bipedal Dog


----------



## decadouche57 (Oct 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> 8 in 1 month something
> they were mostly tourists
> now i'm not slaying anymore. too small city


Thats good. I would say 52 a year is advanced. 104 is elite


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> I texted this girl I had a crush on for 2 months,every single day,using every texting pua tactic I knew, making her laugh,sexualising etc and still got friendzoned
> 
> I matched with this girl who wouldn't give me her number immediately(saying I had to earn it) , I texted her more,made her laugh,got her number and even went out with her for 2 dates (she pussy/ass grinded me while we were dancing,let me bite her neck) and she still ended up friendzoning me
> 
> ...


What have you been rated on here?


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 31, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Pheno is very important on uk OLD


Period. Pheno is also very important in the U.S.


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 31, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> Tons of black, hispanic, middle eastern guys doing well


Hispanics don't do well anywhere unless you're 6'1" Chadriguez


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> that's obvious
> but she is attracted to you somewhat right ?
> not like she hated your guts and you magically made her fall in love through "game"
> 
> ...


Yes but they have so many options that just being bangable isnt going to make her fall into your lap. Youll just get no girls. But if youre actually that low tier in looks, yea you need to looksmax


Chadethnic101 said:


> This is the catch brother
> 
> He is white srs
> 
> ...


Agree


Biggdink said:


> Th
> 
> eres a British user @tommymck003 who gets rated ltn on this forum but he slays and had 1000+ matches in uk
> 
> Ratings are cope





decadouche57 said:


> Dude likes dont mean anything. Dates is what count


Next girl hes fucking


----------



## decadouche57 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Yes but they have so many options that just being bangable isnt going to make her fall into your lap. Youll just get no girls. But if youre actually that low tier in looks, yea you need to looksmax
> 
> Agree
> 
> ...


After filters and makeup I wonder how she looks...


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> He looks like hes cruising here


Yes actually


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 31, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> After filters and makeup I wonder how she looks...


Idk they all do that shit.


----------



## decadouche57 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Idk they all do that shit.


Im curious what is the takeaway from this experiment. I can only see the guys face so I cant see why hes doing so well. Is he running RTT? Is tinder more popular in UK?


----------



## decadouche57 (Oct 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Yes actually


What dose


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 31, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> What have you been rated on here?





latincell95 said:


> Period. Pheno is also very important in the U.S.





latincell95 said:


> Hispanics don't do well anywhere unless you're 6'1" Chadriguez







XD


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 31, 2022)

*Youre not fucking ugly, the UK Is just hard mode*​


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 31, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Th
> 
> eres a British user @tommymck003 who gets rated ltn on this forum but he slays and had 1000+ matches in uk
> 
> Ratings are cope


this; its all about P in V
if its him in the pfp then the ppl who rated him ltn must have been very drunk - hes high tier htn possibly even more, but we need more pics.....


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 31, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> JFL at this thread.
> 
> This doesn’t disprove anything the man in the post is literally their type this shitty thread is the equivalent to using a pic of a pretty boy in an American suburban sprawl and claiming it’s not difficult because the pretty boy slayed on tinder.


How the fuck is this chadlite masculine old cel the same as a pretty boy. JFL. Prettyboys are much more rare then older men with appeal as most older men tend to either age too bad and look like shit or just not have appeal in general.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 31, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Ima copy you here “So I guess I must be the one and only guy cucking girls from a night out”
> 
> I have fucked girls from night outs here and they initiated.


Can confirm, I have fucked foids from one night out, but it was a brutal night of spam approaching lol. Probably talked to like 20-30 bitches those nights.


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 31, 2022)

Cali Yuga said:


> thing i dont get about uk is all the women are ugly too
> 
> just goes to show juggernaut law is real


Average is ugly, like every country, UK a bit more cos have had generations on welfare and inbreeding, so something like 40% are obese and ugly. 

Because the country was rich for so long, with that entitlement culture, the ugly fat girls have as much visibility as the hot ones. If a girl is ugly or fat in France or Scandinavia she will be ostracized from society and forced to get her shot together.

Go to a decent bar or club or restaurant in a decent city and it's still full of instagrammaxxed GL girls in tight dresses and good bodies.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 31, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Can confirm, I have fucked foids from one night out, but it was a brutal night of spam approaching lol. Probably talked to like 20-30 bitches those nights.


Yeah that’s why, it’s hard but you have to shotgun spam. If you’re lucky some ethnic girl FOB will bring you to hers to fuck. Had no luck with white stacylites so cannot say if it’s even possible to fuck them on a night out. But I have kissed them I kiss at least one bitch on a night out


----------



## Deleted member 21676 (Oct 31, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Th
> 
> eres a British user @tommymck003 who gets rated ltn on this forum but he slays and had 1000+ matches in uk
> 
> Ratings are cope


Usa not uk and it was like 900ish I don’t think I broke 1000 before I deleted it


----------



## Cali Yuga (Oct 31, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Average is ugly, like every country, UK a bit more cos have had generations on welfare and inbreeding, so something like 40% are obese and ugly.
> 
> Because the country was rich for so long, with that entitlement culture, the ugly fat girls have as much visibility as the hot ones. If a girl is ugly or fat in France or Scandinavia she will be ostracized from society and forced to get her shot together.
> 
> Go to a decent bar or club or restaurant in a decent city and it's still full of instagrammaxxed GL girls in tight dresses and good bodies.


yeah its the fucking anglo busted face shit tho

thousand years of eatin beans on toast does something to a nigga


----------



## Kylo (Oct 31, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> Im curious what is the takeaway from this experiment. I can only see the guys face so I cant see why hes doing so well. Is he running RTT? Is tinder more popular in UK?


Largely becus he Mogs the men his age to dirt (competition is shit, average men his age is 2 psl subhuman stuck in a dead-bedroom) and Dom alpha bull looks


----------



## reallyuglyincel1 (Oct 31, 2022)

WTF is this post he's clearly good looking and above 5 PSL. JFL post literally disproves what it's claiming with the picture.


----------



## oldcelloser (Nov 1, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> yeah bruh , like there are no "attractive" 23 - 29 yo males in UK that 23 yo girls have to resort to matching with oldcels


your reasoning is fucked up beyond belief lmao


----------



## CyprusGD (Nov 1, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> Well they do if they want girls between 16-20 lol.


16-26 is a better range*


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 1, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I know bhai irl is completely different from online is my point
> 
> I fully agree with you just on OLD to match these girls and have them meet you is v difficult u less you are their type. Most people's types are whites hence why it's easy mode online for them.
> 
> ...


Any white guy who does good url getting loads of matches fast w girls lusting them will do exponentially better irl. If he chooses to url its up to him but tinder is a hard mode extension of real life


decadouche57 said:


> Im curious what is the takeaway from this experiment. I can only see the guys face so I cant see why hes doing so well. Is he running RTT? Is tinder more popular in UK?


Hes not really jacked. Hes like normal with slight abs and tattoos


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 1, 2022)

Kylo said:


> Largely becus he Mogs the men his age to dirt (competition is shit, average men his age is 2 psl subhuman stuck in a dead-bedroom) and Dom alpha bull looks


Nice try but hes matching girls in their 20s. The shit competition is every guy in their 20s and hes still mogging


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 1, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Yep agree, OLD is dead.
> 
> IRL u just gotta be lucky and be her type, and ideally don't be a sub 5.
> 
> ...


OLD is dead in the UK if youre ethnic. 
Old white RTTers are still slaying prime young pussy


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> your reasoning is fucked up beyond belief lmao


elab


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> What have you been rated on here?


I havent' cuz I don't wanna put my face here , but I'm a MTN-HTN,capped by height (5'5)


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Nov 1, 2022)

This thread took off huh


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> What do you define as here and there? One a week? One a month?


one a month

one a week without paying for premium on dating apps is chad tier


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 1, 2022)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> This thread took off huh


Red pill copers may actually have a point. There are sub chad 40 y o ish white guys stealing the prime 20 yr old pussy without paying. That shocked me


----------



## Kylo (Nov 1, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Nice try but hes matching girls in their 20s. The shit competition is every guy in their 20s and hes still mogging


A 38 yr old mogger can still pull younger women I don’t disregard that it’s precisely because he’s a mogger and the shit competition in general across spectrum. But the women will compare him to men his age range


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 1, 2022)

Kylo said:


> A 38 yr old mogger can still pull younger women I don’t disregard that it’s precisely because he’s a mogger and the shit competition in general across spectrum. But the women will compare him to men his age range


Lol no, then go set your age to 38 and see if you start getting 1000 likes in a few days. Tell me how it goes.
As much as you think otherwise, hes still pulling over 20 yr old dudes. Your appeal doesnt just ascend because older guys are balding losing their hair etc. You still need a specific psl and pheno. Theyll still no swipe you if you look younger and lack those 2 components


----------



## Kylo (Nov 1, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Lol no, then go set your age to 38 and see if you start getting 1000 likes in a few days. Tell me how it goes.
> As much as you think otherwise, hes still pulling over 20 yr old dudes. Your appeal doesnt just ascend because older guys are balding losing their hair etc. You still need a specific psl and pheno. Theyll still no swipe you if you look younger and lack those 2 components


I’m agreeing w you dummy. Just that the women will be comparing him to men his age even if the competition includes prime normie-chads


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> stop trying to understand tinder,the algo is not consistent


the point here isn't tinder's algo
Its how a 39yo is matching with 23yo without age frauding


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Nov 1, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Any white guy who does good url getting loads of matches fast w girls lusting them will do exponentially better irl. If he chooses to url its up to him but tinder is a hard mode extension of real life
> 
> Hes not really jacked. Hes like normal with slight abs and tattoos


How to try irl with no social circle it’s fuckint over for me ffs


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> He probably just paid for premium and swiped loads honeetly


still doesn't explain how he isn't automatically getting age filtered out by 99% of women in their 20's


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Nov 1, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> still doesn't explain how he isn't automatically getting age filtered out by 99% of women in their 20's


Yeah this confuses me too - nevertheless OPs premise is kinda right


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> nevertheless OPs premise is kinda right


that you don't need to be a chad to get laid on OLD ?
yeah that's true


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

Kylo said:


> A 38 yr old mogger can still pull younger women


a GL 38yo CAN pull an 18yo - in an irl interaction where he can approach any girl he wants

on OLD - there's something called an age filter , girls won't be shown profiles of guys who are above that age AT ALL
and from the videos I have seen of girls showing how they create their online profiles , most girls set their age range to 5 years older than them max

No 23yo girl in her right mind would wanna sleep with a 38yo when she can just sleep with a GL 23-28yo (unless its a sugar daddy situation or the girl is into older guys , which is very rare)


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Next girl hes fucking


doesn't prove shit
any of us could go on tinder right now , screenshot a stacy ,and post it here saying - I'm gonna bang her tonight"

jfl at my man falling for screenshots when mofos are literally frauding videos in motion to earn admiration from other guys


----------



## fucclife (Nov 1, 2022)

ch


averagejoe said:


> I love it how so many guys try to explain what gets pussy without even knowing what works in real life because they never go to a party or anything and instead play call of duty all night long.
> 
> Anyone with real life experience will describe you the SAME EXACT person that will get all the attention and all the pussy. And they do it on EASY MODE.
> 
> But who am I to complain, the more eboys and pretty boys the more free pussy for me because of weak competition.


just chill out giganarcy frauder 

still didnt explain how you take your pics to me


----------



## ExtraBones (Nov 1, 2022)

Chadpreetmaybe said:


> It's because foids want masc Doms who can destroy them in bed and throw them with bare hands, the fags here think they need to look like a tranny or lesbian aka prettyboy to appeal foids, which is where they fail


Different types of men will have appeal to different women. Prettyboys get laid too, just with a different cohort of women.


----------



## decadouche57 (Nov 1, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> one a month
> 
> one a week without paying for premium on dating apps is chad tier


Most guys are lucky to fuck 1-2 girls a year . Very few guys close 1 a month


----------



## crosshold (Nov 1, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> Looool. He still looks pretty masc though.
> 
> There is something more to this phenotype shit but I’m too retarded to figure it out.
> 
> Like why does that phaggot that plays Kylo Ren have such a large *female* following when he is by .org standards also a sub human? Is it really only actor halo?


tall, actor, good eyes


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> Most guys are lucky to fuck 1-2 girls a year . Very few guys close 1 a month


HTN's can easily fuck 1 girl a month using the free versions of dating apps (won't be a stacy though)


----------



## zharupodrugu (Nov 1, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> Most guys are lucky to fuck 1-2 girls a year . Very few guys close 1 a month


lucky me


makeme183 said:


> HTN's can easily fuck 1 girl a month using the free versions of dating apps (won't be a stacy though)


only with high sex appeal


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> only with high sex appeal


nah man , I am very skinny,no tats, use shit pics and still manage to fuck 1 a month at her place via the free apps 
I could fuck more if I had my own place
and no - I don't have "game"


----------



## zharupodrugu (Nov 1, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> nah man , I am very skinny,no tats, use shit pics and still manage to fuck 1 a month at her place via the free apps
> I could fuck more if I had my own place
> and no - I don't have "game"


i can fuck once a week maybe couple if i lower my standarts. 
Body count is cope. Only attractive women matters


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 1, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> i can fuck once a week maybe couple if i lower my standarts.
> Body count is cope. Only attractive women matters


In America you might get more likes but it hardly matters considering most are fat and ugly and goblinas and sheboons. Your then left with a much smaller pool, and those women have a 100% success rate practically, so your competing against chads , who get mogged by turbo chads, and the turbo chads get moged and cucked by terra chads.

In essence its over OLD in america, and UK and Australia from seeing this thread.


----------



## decadouche57 (Nov 1, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> lucky me
> 
> only with high sex appeal


Yeah and game too. Once you get the date you have to get her to bang you. I am closing about 3-4 girls a month with premium version on apps


----------



## decadouche57 (Nov 1, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> HTN's can easily fuck 1 girl a month using the free versions of dating apps (won't be a stacy though)


Idk about easily. The girl would probably be a MTB. Most guys don’t have the game to close dates consistently. If you actually run the apps you’ll see how it works. 1 close per month is shit tbh if you’re running apps you might as well pay to play


----------



## zharupodrugu (Nov 1, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> In America you might get more likes but it hardly matters considering most are fat and ugly and goblinas and sheboons. Your then left with a much smaller pool, and those women have a 100% success rate practically, so your competing against chads , who get mogged by turbo chads, and the turbo chads get moged and cucked by terra chads.
> 
> In essence its over OLD in america, and UK and Australia from seeing this thread.


im not from this countries but i think u exaggerating. I will move to Canada next year lets see maybe I'll turn into incel there.


decadouche57 said:


> Yeah and game too. Once you get the date you have to get her to bang you. I am closing about 3-4 girls a month with premium version on apps


game is 10%. Mostly its just escalation and logistics. I wasn't able to close my first dates, was scared even to hold hands. (They were into me) Im glad i forced myself to do it sober it took me few autisticaly failed dates to learn.
I need higher sex appeal i think ill be able to close bitches i actually like consistently.


----------



## decadouche57 (Nov 1, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> im not from this countries but i think u exaggerating. I will move to Canada next year lets see maybe I'll turn into incel there.
> 
> game is 10%. Mostly its just escalation and logistics. I wasn't able to close my first dates, was scared even to hold hands. (They were into me) Im glad i forced myself to do it sober it took me few autisticaly failed dates to learn.
> I need higher sex appeal i think ill be able to close bitches i actually like consistently.


Game is not 10% lmao. Once your on the date you have to get the girl in the mood to bang and pull. This is like 30%. What’s your lay count? If your under 20 you have no basis to make any conclusions bc you lack experience. How many girls you bang is not related completely to looks. It’s a combo of looks game and how many girls you swipe on or approach


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 1, 2022)

Fade, beard, tan, and neck tattoos. He's a Chad, what's your point?


----------



## CursedOne (Nov 1, 2022)

what a chad is in england, is a normie in germany


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> Idk about easily. The girl would probably be a MTB. If you actually run the apps you’ll see how it works. 1 close per month is shit tbh if you’re running apps you might as well pay to play


I never said 1 girl a month is great , but a legit HTN can easily pull that off at the minimum from the free apps
some users here think you have to be chad to get even 1 lay
I agree that most girls will be MTB , but that's how OLD works , you rarely get your looksmatch
like I said , I could probably fuck more than 1 girl/month if I had my own place , but I don't

Also,game is cope
maher,chico,crisick,amnesia could fuck girls without uttering a single word


----------



## decadouche57 (Nov 1, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> I never said 1 girl a month is great , but a legit HTN can easily pull that off at the minimum from the free apps
> some users here think you have to be chad to get even 1 lay
> I agree that most girls will be MTB , but that's how OLD works , you rarely get your looksmatch
> like I said , I could probably fuck more than 1 girl/month if I had my own place , but I don't
> ...


Ok I don’t need any more proof to understand your a retard. You say game is cope but are scared to touch girls on dates. Peak dumbass right there. Amnesia has been ghosted, flaked, etc many time just ask him. Anyways not gonna argue with a retard


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> are scared to touch girls on dates.


I think you mistook me for someone else , where have I said this ?


----------



## decadouche57 (Nov 1, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> I think you mistook me for someone else , where have I said this ?


My bad I did. But my point is I think we agree that you just need to be above average to close 1 girl a month. However I think a HTN can close one a week given he gets premium and runs high volume. Game is important to run dates and for cold approach. Being good looking just makes girls interested in you it doesn’t guarantee anything.


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> a HTN can close one a week given he gets premium and runs high volume.


yeah very true


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 1, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> Ok I don’t need any more proof to understand your a retard. You say game is cope but are scared to touch girls on dates. Peak dumbass right there. Amnesia has been ghosted, flaked, etc many time just ask him. Anyways not gonna argue with a retard


Yea online is just hyper flaky.


----------



## decadouche57 (Nov 1, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Yea online is just hyper flaky.


Yeah there’s no investment since they haven’t met you before. Every guy gets flaked on its normal


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 1, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> Yeah there’s no investment since they haven’t met you before. Every guy gets flaked on its normal


How many matches to dates in your experience with a cute slim foid


----------



## decadouche57 (Nov 1, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> How many matches to dates in your experience with a cute slim foid


I haven’t tracked this so I’m not sure. But what I do know is that to prevent flaking just set the date up as soon as possible that’s all you can do


----------



## Kylo (Nov 1, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> a GL 38yo CAN pull an 18yo - in an irl interaction where he can approach any girl he wants
> 
> on OLD - there's something called an age filter , girls won't be shown profiles of guys who are above that age AT ALL
> and from the videos I have seen of girls showing how they create their online profiles , most girls set their age range to 5 years older than them max
> ...


He’s matching/fucking prime 18-23 yr olds from tinder therefore some of them have their age filter set higher than 5 years older. What more do you want?


----------



## latincell95 (Nov 1, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1930678
> 
> XD


Never began


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 1, 2022)

Kylo said:


> He’s matching/fucking prime 18-23 yr olds from tinder therefore some of them have their age filter set higher than 5 years older. What more do you want?


Good news for old cels wanting younger pussy


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 1, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> I haven’t tracked this so I’m not sure. But what I do know is that to prevent flaking just set the date up as soon as possible that’s all you can do


Ain't it a damn shame. Keep us posted. What is a good conversion rate , like 10 matches to 1 date, or 20 matches to 1 date, or 40 matches to 1 date for a cute slim foid


----------



## Kylo (Nov 1, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Good news for old cels wanting younger pussy


Yup but 1000 likes in a few days will require a certain level of psl and pheno disregarding oldcels leading with their wallet running sugardaddy game


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

Kylo said:


> He’s matching/fucking prime 18-23 yr olds from tinder therefore *some *of them have their age filter set higher than 5 years older. What more do you want?


exactly , so he should be getting some matches
not 1000


----------



## Kylo (Nov 1, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> exactly , so he should be getting some matches
> not 1000


Idk if anything this may suggest there’s more women w an age filter over 5 years than we think.

Or maybe most of his matches are attractive women his ball park in age or something and a good % of prime 18-23 year olds.

1000 matches is nothing crazy esp at a certain level of psl


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 1, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> a GL 38yo CAN pull an 18yo - in an irl interaction where he can approach any girl he wants
> 
> on OLD - there's something called an age filter , girls won't be shown profiles of guys who are above that age AT ALL
> and from the videos I have seen of girls showing how they create their online profiles , most girls set their age range to 5 years older than them max
> ...




To this point I am 34 and plenty of times after I have fucked some 18-21 year old woman they are under the impression I am 24 I ask them what the oldest guy they would sleep with and they usually reply late 20's so there ya go. I also ask them what the max age they set the OLD age setting and they usually say 30

So in both instances I should have been filtered out and never have slept with them if I didn't fraud and lie my age down


----------



## oldcelloser (Nov 2, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> That's 99.9th percentile in England.


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 2, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> To this point I am 34 and plenty of times after I have fucked some 18-21 year old woman they are under the impression I am 24 I ask them what the oldest guy they would sleep with and they usually reply late 20's so there ya go. I also ask them what the max age they set the OLD age setting and they usually say 30
> 
> So in both instances I should have been filtered out and never have slept with them if I didn't fraud and lie my age down


thank you so much , this is exactly what I have been trying to say for the last 6 pages
you WILL get filtered out on OLD if you're above a certain age , doesn't matter if you're delon
now that a legit chad has confirmed it , hopefully they get me


----------



## oldcelloser (Nov 2, 2022)

fogdart said:


> low class roasties. He's probably matching with only fans model, strippers, escorts etc.


lol no such thing- high class women are VIRGINS , which is found probably only in muslim countries in 2023.......since christian women in the west are anal queens, if they are virgins, usually  
also strippers, OF girls and escorts are usually hot asf lol


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 2, 2022)

Kylo said:


> Or maybe most of his matches are attractive women his ball park in age


I would have believed it if this was the case , since most GL 38yo are already taken , and the remaining guys are ugly,bald,fat , so OP's friend would do quite well 
but OP said ALL his matches are 23-29 yo girls , which I find very hard to believe


Kylo said:


> 1000 matches is nothing crazy esp at a certain level of psl


This guy is nothing special PSL wise
average eye area , shit collagen(forehead wrinkles) , beardfrauding

He would be rated MTN facially or max HTN if his height was included , if he had been posted in the rating section without telling about his OLD stats

I remember one user here telling me people on org have a tendency to overrate guys if they are told they are already successful with women


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Nov 2, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> what a chad is in england, is a normie in germany


As someone who’s lived in both this isn’t true . Chads here and there are around an equal level just German chads look more high class and here they are rugby brutes


----------



## Kylo (Nov 2, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> I would have believed it if this was the case , since most GL 38yo are already taken , and the remaining guys are ugly,bald,fat , so OP's friend would do quite well
> but OP said ALL his matches are 23-29 yo girls , which I find very hard to believe


I think it's the most likely case. Most of his matches are prob 27-35. 


makeme183 said:


> I remember one user here telling me people on org have a tendency to overrate guys if they are told they are already successful with women


Yeah this is true. Raw PSL he's like 5.397 PSL. So I wouldn't say I'm overrating anyone here personally.

With his PSL and archetype I wouldn't find hard to believe he has 1000s of matches. I'm with you maybe OP was too quick and gullible to believe ALL his matches are 23-29 year old girls


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 2, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> doesn't prove shit
> any of us could go on tinder right now , screenshot a stacy ,and post it here saying - I'm gonna bang her tonight"
> 
> jfl at my man falling for screenshots when mofos are literally frauding videos in motion to earn admiration from other guys





makeme183 said:


> HTN's can easily fuck 1 girl a month using the free versions of dating apps (won't be a stacy though)





Kylo said:


> I think it's the most likely case. Most of his matches are prob 27-35.
> 
> Yeah this is true. Raw PSL he's like 5.397 PSL. So I wouldn't say I'm overrating anyone here personally.
> 
> With his PSL and archetype I wouldn't find hard to believe he has 1000s of matches. I'm with you maybe OP was too quick and gullible to believe ALL his matches are 23-29 year old girls


Its 20-42. He sticks to girls in their 20s tho


----------



## Kylo (Nov 2, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Its 20-42. He sticks to girls in their 20s tho


Based Amnesiamaxxer. No Roastie Zone


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 2, 2022)

Kylo said:


> With his PSL and archetype I wouldn't find hard to believe he has 1000s of matches


nah man , I have to disagree with you on that

the guys who manage to get 1000 likes/week on the free app are guys like @Niko69 , @StreegeReturn , @Amnesia , @averagejoe , arvid , @Salludon 

This guy doesn't even have 1/100 of their looks , nothing unique or eye catching about him at all


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Nov 2, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> nah man , I have to disagree with you on that
> 
> the guys who manage to get 1000 likes/week on the free app are guys like @Niko69 , @StreegeReturn , @Amnesia , @averagejoe , arvid , @Salludon
> 
> This guy doesn't even have 1/100 of their looks , nothing unique or eye catching about him at all


I personally struggle to believe anyone gets 1k/week on apps without premium because I’ve tried various chadfishes over the years and none did as well as that WITHOUT premium but maybe I’m underestimating the elo factor

Also doesn’t tinder cap you at 50 swipes a day now?

So if you got a March off every single swipe even that’s still on 50*7=350 max per week

Pretty sure it isn’t possible to get 1k/week without premium


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 2, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I personally struggle to believe anyone gets 1k/week on apps without premium because I’ve tried various chadfishes over the years and none did as well as that WITHOUT premium but maybe I’m underestimating the elo factor


gigachads like maher can achieve it, it has been proven via multiple experiments here @forevergymcelling 

@averagejoe claims he got 800 likes in a day
@StreegeReturn got 400 likes in a day
so definitely possible,but you have to be the top 1% in your area

although I always had this doubt about chadfish experiments - do chads keep getting so many matches on the free apps , or is it only the first 2 days and then their profile gets buried like the rest ?

cuz if you see it from tinder's POV - tinder doesn't care if you're chad or not , or whether you get matches or not
all they care about is how many guys are paying

they gain nothing by allowing chads to clean up the city , but they lose normies who are paying ,hoping to match ,who don't, and leave the app frustrated

@fogdart @Leo69 - what are your opinions regarding this ?


DoctorLooksmax said:


> Also doesn’t tinder cap you at 50 swipes a day now?
> 
> So if you got a March off every single swipe even that’s still on 50*7=350 max per week


according to OP , he had 1k likes before even swiping


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Nov 2, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> gigachads like maher can achieve it, it has been proven via multiple experiments here @forevergymcelling
> 
> @averagejoe claims he got 800 likes in a day
> @StreegeReturn got 400 likes in a day
> ...


The free version caps you at 99+

You can’t even see 1k likes even if you have them without oaying

That’s why I’m calling cap-

I’ve tried maherfish experiments as well and didn’t even get close to 1k with free apps

How can averagejoe see his 800 likes if he’s using the free version? It would just show up as 99+


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 2, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> The free version caps you at 99+
> 
> You can’t even see 1k likes even if you have them without oaying


what happens when you tap the 99+ ?
I know you can't see the profiles , but doesn't it show you the total number of likes then ?
I thought it was like bumble , where they show how many total likes you have but don't show the profiles


DoctorLooksmax said:


> That’s why I’m calling cap-


that's what I have been doing from the beginning of this thread
glad that others are finally agreeing


DoctorLooksmax said:


> How can averagejoe see his 800 likes if he’s using the free version? It would just show up as 99+


this was on hinge , he saw it there apparantly

did your maherfish get a shit ton of matches the first 2 days and got buried after that ?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Nov 2, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> what happens when you tap the 99+ ?
> I know you can't see the profiles , but doesn't it show you the total number of likes then ?
> I thought it was like bumble , where they show how many total likes you have but don't show the profiles
> 
> ...


My Maher fish got like 40-something likes in the first 48 hours on hinge free version 

I don’t believe you can get 800 on the free version in such a short span on time 

And when you tap the 99+ it just shows you a bunch of blurred out profiles not the number


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 2, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> My Maher fish got like 40-something likes in the first 48 hours on hinge free version


what happened after that ? was he getting 10-15 likes/day after 2 days also ?
could be an elo thing , since @forevergymcelling maherfish got 40+ likes in 45 minutes or so

In that case , OP must have meant he got 1k matches in a week , which you mathematically proved to be impossible

congrats , you exposed OP's frauding friend , and OP's gullibility


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Nov 2, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> what happened after that ? was he getting 10-15 likes/day after 2 days also ?
> could be an elo thing , since @forevergymcelling maherfish got 40+ likes in 45 minutes or so


Was it on hinge?

I don’t see why hinge just doesn’t give you the mass amount of likes in short time other apps do cos it restricts your swipes so much compared to other apps

@Niko69 says he gets 6-8 a day

And idk I deleted the account after tha but yeah 10-15 a day is probs what it would’ve got


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 2, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Was it on hinge?


yeah - https://looksmax.org/threads/but-muh-30k-followers-1-11.521192/ (massive suifuel warning)

@Reckless Turtle ran a maherfish on hinge as well and got similar results


DoctorLooksmax said:


> I don’t see why hinge just doesn’t give you the mass amount of likes in short time other apps do cos it restricts your swipes so much compared to other apps


I used to think that too
but apparantly chads get flooded with likes from girls


DoctorLooksmax said:


> And idk I deleted the account after tha but yeah 10-15 a day is probs what it would’ve got


what I'm trying to figure out is whether chads get a lot of likes consistently on the free apps or is it just a one and done thing ?
has anyone run a chadfish for a week and compiled the total number of matches ?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Nov 2, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> yeah - https://looksmax.org/threads/but-muh-30k-followers-1-11.521192/ (massive suifuel warning)
> 
> @Reckless Turtle ran a maherfish on hinge as well and got similar results
> 
> ...


Honestly there’s some much variation in the results of these app experiments there’s clearly more than looks at play 

Can you slay decent non-fat girls off apps? If yes you are atleast somewhat attractive 

If no then you need to keep looksmaxxing and picture/fraud maxxing


----------



## fogdart (Nov 2, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> gigachads like maher can achieve it, it has been proven via multiple experiments here @forevergymcelling
> 
> @averagejoe claims he got 800 likes in a day
> @StreegeReturn got 400 likes in a day
> ...


It’s possible that the dude in OP paid for tinder platinum and paid for boosts on his profile. I doubt he can get 1000 likes with a free account


----------



## Kylo (Nov 2, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> nah man , I have to disagree with you on that
> 
> the guys who manage to get 1000 likes/week on the free app are guys like @Niko69 , @StreegeReturn , @Amnesia , @averagejoe , arvid , @Salludon
> 
> This guy doesn't even have 1/100 of their looks , nothing unique or eye catching about him at all


On the free app? Then yeah no… even Salludon doesn’t get those results even he has to pay the jews at tinder to see results but when he does he gets 1,200 likes in 3 days


----------



## oldcelloser (Nov 2, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Red pill copers may actually have a point. There are sub chad 40 y o ish white guys stealing the prime 20 yr old pussy without paying. That shocked me


life fuel for me then  ; will just RTT low inhib thugmaxx and move to the Cuk


----------



## oldcelloser (Nov 2, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> gigachads like maher can achieve it, it has been proven via multiple experiments here @forevergymcelling
> 
> @averagejoe claims he got 800 likes in a day
> @StreegeReturn got 400 likes in a day
> ...


its an autistic trait to focus on numbers that much tbh


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 2, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> its an autistic trait to focus on numbers that much tbh


I'm an autist
also , numbers don't lie


----------

